# I am cleaning my room



## Joël (Mar 22, 2006)

Pfff... Dusting all those trophees is hard work .

Nah, seriously, for me, it's not that bad. But for Stefan Pochmann, it's probably not a nice job .

- Jo?l.


----------



## pjgat09 (Mar 22, 2006)

I know the feeling. My room needs a little bit of a cleaning. I took a few pics last night to show how badly I need to rewire my television:

A picture from the front (its a little blurry) (note how clean and nice it looks)
A picture of the back...
Another shot of the back

As you probably can see, its a little messy. But thats only part of my room, the rest is worse! 

Good luck with your room Joel.


----------



## Scott (Mar 22, 2006)

My room for the most part is clean, because im in school and hardly ever in it. But once summber vacation comes... You dont even wanna know


----------



## pjk (Mar 22, 2006)

Haha, now this is some 100% Off-topic discussion!


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Mar 23, 2006)

I share a room with my older sister and i get stuck cleaning my room..which I should be doing right now...


----------

